# Fig leaves as food for tort?



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 30, 2016)

I recently bought two small fig trees.
They are human consumption fruit trees.
There are no figs yet. Are the leaves edible?


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 30, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I recently bought two small fig trees.
> They are human consumption fruit trees.
> There are no figs yet. Are the leaves edible?


 I was told its all good. Leaves and fruit. 
Hope so anyway. I'm growing 2 trees. 

TTT say don't feed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 30, 2016)

These aren't even a foot tall.
They are in small pots.
So it's not that big an issue right now.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 30, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> These aren't even a foot tall.
> They are in small pots.
> So it's not that big an issue right now.


The actual figs are good source for redfoots. I got one 6 months ago about 6" high. It's in my indoor enclosure now. (torts not in yet). And in the space of 3 months it's about 3 ft high. You should end up with a monster tree. I'll have to watch the roots, being indoors.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 30, 2016)

This is one of them


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 30, 2016)

Thats a lot better than when I got mine. Mine was literally a 6" twig. I knocked the only leaf it had on it off. 
This is mine. I've forgot the name of it already. Got the tag somewhere. All I remember is its one you can train to grow along walls. It's more like 4ft now. I just think the leaves are awesome in shape. 
One on left in pot is for outside when it's strong enough. 
Pic not good. Lights timed off.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 30, 2016)

The sap can be a mild irritant, but that's prob mostly for people. It's edible.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 30, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Villa La Tartaruga (Jun 30, 2016)

So glad to hear this. I have tons of fig leaves! And grape leaves too. 

Has anyone had any experience with olive leaves?

Thanks!

Starting dandelions ! Leave it to the Italians to package seeds!


----------



## theguy67 (Jun 30, 2016)

Agree with above. I have 2 fig trees in my pen, however, my redfoots aren't fans of the leaves. They love the fruit though!

I do know they are fast growers, and provide wonderful shade. I had a 14inch stick grow 4 feet its first year!


----------



## Villa La Tartaruga (Jun 30, 2016)

Figs are incredible growers. I rooted some cuttings this winter and they have figs on them!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 30, 2016)

theguy67 said:


> Agree with above. I have 2 fig trees in my pen, however, my redfoots aren't fans of the leaves. They love the fruit though!
> 
> I do know they are fast growers, and provide wonderful shade. I had a 14inch stick grow 4 feet its first year!


Maybe when they get large and sturdy enough, I can plant them in the pen.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 30, 2016)

my neighbor has a fig tree I've fed the leaves several times they don't like them for some reason.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 30, 2016)

Now I'm curious. I'll yank off a leaf or two tomorrow and give them to my resident pig Redfoot. She tries to eat shadows....


----------



## mgreen (Jul 1, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now I'm curious. I'll yank off a leaf or two tomorrow and give them to my resident pig Redfoot. She tries to eat shadows....



I have a huge brown turkey fig tree. Like some of the other posters, I have noted that our RF does not like to eat the leaves, but will find every little morsel of fig fruit and literally gorge on it!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 1, 2016)

Ed. It sounds like foliage is pants for feeding, but fruit is defo good, some native figs in SA. I'm going to attempt to train my fig to grow low so they get dense foliage for shade. I buy figs when they are on offer(very expensive usually) they go nuts for them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 1, 2016)

The two fig leaves went uneaten by the way.
Mulberry and Grape did get eaten...


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 18, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The two fig leaves went uneaten by the way.
> Mulberry and Grape did get eaten...


Ed, I discovered a few days ago my reds have eaten the fig leafs as far as they can reach. Quite funny actually, all leaves have bite marks in them to a perfect level where they can reach too.


----------



## Lu_x85 (Aug 18, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The two fig leaves went uneaten by the way.
> Mulberry and Grape did get eaten...



I've found a number of different ficus in the uk, some which are trailing. I'd wondered about whether all ficus are safe for Redfoots. I can buy them off a specialist reptile supplier.
Also have a grape vine in the garden I might steal some leaves from for my little guy when he arrives!


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 18, 2016)

Lu_x85 said:


> I've found a number of different ficus in the uk, some which are trailing. I'd wondered about whether all ficus are safe for Redfoots. I can by them off a specialist reptile supplier.
> Also have a grape vine in the garden I might steal some leaves from for my little guy when he arrives!


 I'll have to look at my fig types. The one they ate was one that trails, so I can train it against a wall. I also have 2 grape vines on the go, but because I only got them this yr I won't feed them yet. I don't know if they were fed with pesticides at the nursery or not. Can't risk it. I'll wait till next yr to feed.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 18, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Thats a lot better than when I got mine. Mine was literally a 6" twig. I knocked the only leaf it had on it off.
> This is mine. I've forgot the name of it already. Got the tag somewhere. All I remember is its one you can train to grow along walls. It's more like 4ft now. I just think the leaves are awesome in shape.
> One on left in pot is for outside when it's strong enough.
> Pic not good. Lights timed off.
> View attachment 178744



A lovely pic!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 18, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Ed. It sounds like foliage is pants for feeding, but fruit is defo good, some native figs in SA. I'm going to attempt to train my fig to grow low so they get dense foliage for shade. I buy figs when they are on offer(very expensive usually) they go nuts for them.


Aren't figs too sweet for torts?


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 18, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Aren't figs too sweet for torts?


No, it's a native fruit to SA.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 18, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> No, it's a native fruit to SA.


Thank you the info. Appreciate it.


----------

